# Migration and Person Keywords



## JeremyE (Sep 20, 2019)

I’m going to finally migrate from classic this  weekend and I have been sorting  out my catalogue as per the migration guide.

It seems person keywords will be migrated across as keywords into non classic but I’m not sure I want this  as they may clash in whilst searching 

 I intend to continue to use classic,  running on an old Mac mini that I use as a server post migration  so I can continue using publishers and smart albums (at least  for now)

So (finally getting to the question) 
I am going to get my catalogue to the point of migration readiness, and optimise.
Stop classic, backup the catalogue. 
restart and delete all person keywords.
Start non-classic and initiate the migration. 
.... enjoy my weekend
Then when the dust has settled . Restore my classic backup (pre person cull) and start it.


I can’t see a problem with this but wondered if I was missing anything ?


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Sep 21, 2019)

Hi Jeremy

To give some proper answers, I would just question:

- are you changing plan away from the Photography Plan to the Lightroom Plan? If so you'll lose Classic. If not then you'll only have 20Gb of cloud store (although you can upgrade at cost)

- dependent on the answer to the above, which is to be your main repository of photos?

- what is the objective? (not saying any change of Lightroom is wrong, just to understand what you're looking to accomplish!)


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 21, 2019)

Another question: having "restored" the Classic catalog with the deleted Person Keywords, do you intend to carry on syncing that catalog with the cloud? If so, that might be a bad idea.....migration is intended for those users who are transitioning from Classic to the cloud system, and has been designed with that in mind. In my own testing I ran into issues when attemting to re-sync a migrated Classic catalog.

I'm also somewhat confused by your intention to delete the Person Keywords before migrating, not really understanding your reasons for doing that. Seems rather extreme to me.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 22, 2019)

JeremyE said:


> It seems person keywords will be migrated across as keywords into non classic


Where did you see that?


----------



## JeremyE (Sep 22, 2019)

Paul McFarlane said:


> Hi Jeremy
> 
> To give some proper answers, I would just question:
> 
> ...


----------



## JeremyE (Sep 22, 2019)

Jim Wilde said:


> Another question: having "restored" the Classic catalog with the deleted Person Keywords, do you intend to carry on syncing that catalog with the cloud? If so, that might be a bad idea.....migration is intended for those users who are transitioning from Classic to the cloud system, and has been designed with that in mind. In my own testing I ran into issues when attemting to re-sync a migrated Classic catalog.
> 
> yes I intend to keep it synced mainly to use publishers and re-sync some smart albums as albums via a plugin.
> But yes I have found on oddity (see additional
> ...


----------



## JeremyE (Sep 22, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Where did you see that?


Can’t check now as out but believe it was in the official migration guid via adobe.com


----------



## JeremyE (Sep 22, 2019)

Thanks for all the comments.
I enacted the plan and all was good and all my originals were uploaded by this morning .

I replaced the pre keyword drop catalogue and restarted classics , and it updated the cloud counts so all good,

one oddity is it has added 537 additional photos to ‘all  photos’ but they all seem to be virtual copies.
Only managed a quick look but I can’t see the connection between the photos, and as far as I can tell, the virtual copies are identical to the originals. 
So I’ll try deleting some as a test and see what happens.
A lot of my preparation was for nothing though.
I had completely forgotten that a large amount of my photos had a tonne of keywords from when I moved from photos to lightroom .
So I now need to clean these up anyhow.
That aside the migration was a success.

If the classic sync continues to play up, I’ll shift the masters and a copy of the catalogue to some long term storage and start classic from scratch


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 23, 2019)

JeremyE said:


> Can’t check now as out but believe it was in the official migration guid via adobe.com


That may have been some time ago then, before they added the People feature to Cloudy.


----------

